# CRYORIG H7 Universal



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 20, 2015)

CRYORIG continues to push ever forward with, this time, the H7 Universal. Poised to take the entry level market by storm with an affordable price and exceptional features, this smaller sibling to the H5 Universal proves more than a match for the competition, its performance packing a serious punch considering its size.

*Show full review*


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 2, 2015)

good lord what a cooler! Awesome review as always crazy.


----------



## Luka KLLP (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow! Amazing performance and super quiet for such a nice price!


----------



## mroofie (Jun 2, 2015)

crazyeyesreaper Thanks 
 was waiting for this review


----------



## RCoon (Jun 2, 2015)

Replacement for the Hyper 212 EVO?


----------



## newbsandwich (Jun 2, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Replacement for the Hyper 212 EVO?


I'd say so, for the same cost even better performance.  Would be interesting to see how it does with 2 fans. 

Nicely done review Crazy, thanks!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 2, 2015)

Intel board with AMD RAM... Blasphemy 

But yeah... the thing works really nice and silently... moar of this.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 2, 2015)

Its a damn good cooler and it surprised the hell out of me. Considering all it offers I would say its now the go to entry level cooler end of discussion.


----------



## Norton (Jun 2, 2015)

We have an H7 in the prize pool in our upcoming crunching challenge 

Starts on June 10th !!!


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Jul 19, 2015)

WAIT, IS THIS $34.50 I SEE???

*R.I.P. Cooler Master Hyper 212X*
2013-2015​


----------

